#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Marokkaanse meisjes met negers

## rasheed187

Ik zie de laatste tijd steeds meer marokkaanse meisjes met negers rondlopen. Hoe is dit eigenlijk mogelijk, komen die meisjes misschien uit een eenouder gezin (met moeder) of zijn 't gewoon stiekeme relaties? Want ik denk niet dat die negers tot de Islam zijn bekeert.

----------


## Victory

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Ik zie de laatste tijd steeds meer marokkaanse meisjes met negers rondlopen. Hoe is dit eigenlijk mogelijk, komen die meisjes misschien uit een eenouder gezin (met moeder) of zijn 't gewoon stiekeme relaties? Want ik denk niet dat die negers tot de Islam zijn bekeert.*


Bismillah

Ik reageer omdat ik me irriteer aan je taalgebruik. Kleur, ras, herkomst heeft geen betekenis in Islam. Laten we dat zo houden. Er zijn genoeg Surinaamse moslims.

(PS: Je hebt een Surinaamse vlag?)

PPS: Als je het hebt over een vriend/vriendin relatie. Dan geef ik je gelijk. Maar dat heeft niks temaken met de kleur van iemands huid. Het is even erg als een meisje een Nederlandse/Marokkaanse of Surinaamse vriend neemt. En dan een antwoord op je vraag... ik weet hoe het mogelijk is, het ziet er naar uit dat het bij Marokaanse kinderen meer voorkomt dan bij kinderen van andere afkomst. Ik denk dat het komt omdat de ouders bepaalde dingen toelaten, zoals heel laat buiten blijven etc... zorgt ervoor dat veel kinderen de weg kwijt raken.. (jongens en meisjes)... (beetje off-topic, maargoed...)...

Anyway... who cares... zorgt gewoon voor jezelf.

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Ik zie de laatste tijd steeds meer marokkaanse meisjes met negers rondlopen. Hoe is dit eigenlijk mogelijk, komen die meisjes misschien uit een eenouder gezin (met moeder) of zijn 't gewoon stiekeme relaties? Want ik denk niet dat die negers tot de Islam zijn bekeert.*


Merkwaardige eerste bijdrage op dit Forum. En dat vraag je je allemaal niet af als dat meisje met een niet-Surinamer loopt? Enfin, wat ik van surinaamse moslims weet zijn die veel minder streng in de leer .................... maar misschien kan je beter eerst uitleggen waarom je deze vraag stelt.

----------


## sjo

Ja Rasheed , leg uit jongen....

Jou vraag komt echt niet uit de lucht vallen.......

greten
sjo

----------


## rasheed187

Nou, het viel mij gewoon op. Ik ben zelf niet opgevoed als moslim (ben dus geen moslim, ondanks mijn naam) maar heb daarom dus ook nooit een move gemaakt op turkse, marokkaanse, of andere moslim meisjes, want ik wist dat het toch geen toekomst had. Ik had ook geen zin in problemen met vaders en broers. Daarom ben ik toch verbaasd als ik steeds meer meisjes met negers zie rondlopen, waarschijnlijk surinaamse negers en die zijn echt geen moslim.

Geloof me, ik had genoeg moslim meisjes kunnen "gebruiken", maar heb dit expres niet gedaan, omdat als ik een relatie aan ga, ik het als iets serieus beschouw.

Ik vind het wel jammer dat de Islam zo werkt, dat je als niet-moslim je geen relatie kan aangaan met moslim meisjes, stom, maar ook een beetje te begrijpen.

De titel van m'n topic is misschien wat onhandig gekozen maar voor de duidelijkheid, ik ben een hindoestaan, en heb niks tegen negers of wie dan ook.

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Ik zie de laatste tijd steeds meer marokkaanse meisjes met negers rondlopen. Hoe is dit eigenlijk mogelijk, komen die meisjes misschien uit een eenouder gezin (met moeder) of zijn 't gewoon stiekeme relaties? Want ik denk niet dat die negers tot de Islam zijn bekeert.*


as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,


ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de sjeitaan en Allah de almachtige is voldoende als beschermer Subhana'allah...!!

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

ik sluit me hierbij helemaal aan bij mijn (agie) Victory, respect voor anderen huidskleuren/rassen mag je wel wat 'meer' en of 'beter' tonen in je woord gebruik. Anyway euhm nou misschien een tip; ga je eens verdiepen in de islaam ipv roepen dat relaties voor het huwelijk met een niet-moslim niet is toegestaan, CORRECTIE; alle relaties voor het huwelijk zijn niet toegestaan maar goed ik snap verder ook niet wat je nou wil bereiken met je topic.....tja dat het gebeurt is nou eenmaal zo....

FiamaaniAllah,

jullie zussie in de Islaam, Samira

wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Nou, het viel mij gewoon op. Ik ben zelf niet opgevoed als moslim (ben dus geen moslim, ondanks mijn naam) maar heb daarom dus ook nooit een move gemaakt op turkse, marokkaanse, of andere moslim meisjes, want ik wist dat het toch geen toekomst had. Ik had ook geen zin in problemen met vaders en broers. Daarom ben ik toch verbaasd als ik steeds meer meisjes met negers zie rondlopen, waarschijnlijk surinaamse negers en die zijn echt geen moslim.
> 
> 1.Geloof me, ik had genoeg moslim meisjes kunnen "gebruiken", maar heb dit expres niet gedaan, omdat als ik een relatie aan ga, ik het als iets serieus beschouw. 
> 
> 2. Ik vind het wel jammer dat de Islam zo werkt, dat je als niet-moslim je geen relatie kan aangaan met moslim meisjes, stom, maar ook een beetje te begrijpen. 
> 
> 3. De titel van m'n topic is misschien wat onhandig gekozen maar voor de duidelijkheid, ik ben een hindoestaan, en heb niks tegen negers of wie dan ook.*


1. mooie gedachtengang.....Ook respectvol...
2.Zuster Samira zei het al, man en vrouw mogen dit niet...Beidden, jammer dat het al1 zo gemaakt is dat het zgn. wel mag nu voor mannen en dat vrouwen het niet mogen...
3.Mooie gedachte zo hoort het te zijn.

Mooie naam Rasheed, ik hoop dat je je een beetje gaat verdiepen in de islam....

Mvg Ridouan Bakara....

----------


## rasheed187

Verdiepen in de Islam? Zit er bij mij helaas niet in. Ben geen moslim dus zie er 't nut niet van in.

En hoe moet ik negers dan anders noemen, dat zijn ze toch? Zo praten wij tenminste in Suriname en de Bijlmer, is niet dis respectvol bedoeld.

Over dit topic: ik vroeg me gewoon af, of marokkaanse ouders misschien wat soepeler zijn geworden. Ik wist trouwens niet dat alle relaties zijn verboden, maar goed dat ik er ook niet aan begonnen ben.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Verdiepen in de Islam? Zit er bij mij helaas niet in. Ben geen moslim dus zie er 't nut niet van in.
> 
> En hoe moet ik negers dan anders noemen, dat zijn ze toch? Zo praten wij tenminste in Suriname en de Bijlmer, is niet dis respectvol bedoeld.
> 
> Over dit topic: ik vroeg me gewoon af, of marokkaanse ouders misschien wat soepeler zijn geworden. Ik wist trouwens niet dat alle relaties zijn verboden, maar goed dat ik er ook niet aan begonnen ben.*


Zoek je niet naar de waarheid ? Of ben je anders gelovig ?

Mvg Ridouan

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Verdiepen in de Islam? Zit er bij mij helaas niet in. Ben geen moslim dus zie er 't nut niet van in.
> 
> En hoe moet ik negers dan anders noemen, dat zijn ze toch? Zo praten wij tenminste in Suriname en de Bijlmer, is niet dis respectvol bedoeld.
> 
> Over dit topic: ik vroeg me gewoon af, of marokkaanse ouders misschien wat soepeler zijn geworden. Ik wist trouwens niet dat alle relaties zijn verboden, maar goed dat ik er ook niet aan begonnen ben.*


as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh...

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan, en Allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer macha'allah.

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

OK,

_Verdiepen in de Islam? Zit er bij mij helaas niet in. Ben geen moslim dus zie er 't nut niet van in._ 

Hmmmzzz, nee maar klinkt niet logisch he, hoe kun je nou ergens het nut er niet van in zien als je je er nog nooit in hebt verdiept? 'Defineer' het woordje 'nut' eens? Je hebt nu al een soort van 'oordeel' daarover terwijl je je er nog nooit in hebt verdiept.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....( en vooral niet negatief opvatten) ik wil alleen meer weten over jou gedachtengang daarover.....

_En hoe moet ik negers dan anders noemen, dat zijn ze toch? Zo praten wij tenminste in Suriname en de Bijlmer, is niet dis respectvol bedoeld._ 

Ok misschien vanuit JOU standpunt niet maar voor velen mensen met een donkere huidskleur wel, weet wat je zegt rasheed. En euhm ........(ben dat ene even kwijt maar elghair insha'allah kom er nog wel op terug.....je bent nog niet van mij af.......  :melig:  )

_Over dit topic: ik vroeg me gewoon af, of marokkaanse ouders misschien wat soepeler zijn geworden. Ik wist trouwens niet dat alle relaties zijn verboden, maar goed dat ik er ook niet aan begonnen ben_ 


Marokaanse ouders soepeler? Hmmzz ik denk niet dat wij (prikkers) daar nou een goed antwoord op kunnen geven omdat het gewoon heel erg per gezin verschilt. Want als we dat wel zouden doen, dan gaan we alleen maar suggeren(schrijf ik dat goed op??).....en dat is gewoon beter om niet te doen, het feit dat er veel relaties voor het huwelijk zijn ligt niet aan het marokaan/turk/surinaams zijnde, ligt aan elk invidu, en meestal gebrek aan kennis over de islaam, ik hoop insha'allah dat Allah(swt) voor hen de leiding zal versterken en hen wijsheid en kennis te vermeerden, (Allahoemma amien).....heel triest en heel jammer dat het gebeurd want 9 vd 10 keer loopt het mis.....en wat schiet je er nou mee op.........hmmzz ok dwaal af.......anyway elghair insha'allah....

Wallahoe'aliem,

FiamaaniAllah,

jullie zuster in de islaam, Samira

wa aleikoemSalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Zoek je niet naar de waarheid ? Of ben je anders gelovig ?*





> _Geplaatst door Samiertje_ 
> *Hmmmzzz, nee maar klinkt niet logisch he, hoe kun je nou ergens het nut er niet van in zien als je je er nog nooit in hebt verdiept? 'Defineer' het woordje 'nut' eens? Je hebt nu al een soort van 'oordeel' daarover terwijl je je er nog nooit in hebt verdiept........( en vooral niet negatief opvatten) ik wil alleen meer weten over jou gedachtengang daarover.....*


Verkeerde vraag.
Je moet een goede reden hebben om je ergens in te verdiepen. Niemand heeft een reden nodig om zich ergens niet in te verdiepen. (anders dan: 'Ik heb geen reden om dat wl te doen').

Bedenk het eens andersom: hebben jullie je ooit in Boeddhisme, Taoisme, Shinto, Winti verdiept?
En waarom niet? (verkeerde vraag dus)

Adib

----------


## Ridouan

*quote: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan 
Zoek je niet naar de waarheid ? Of ben je anders gelovig ?*  




> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Verkeerde vraag.
> Je moet een goede reden hebben om je ergens in te verdiepen. Niemand heeft een reden nodig om zich ergens niet in te verdiepen. (anders dan: 'Ik heb geen reden om dat wl te doen').
> 
> Bedenk het eens andersom: hebben jullie je ooit in Boeddhisme, Taoisme, Shinto, Winti verdiept? 
> En waarom niet? (verkeerde vraag dus)
> 
> Adib*


Allereerst vroeg ik hem of hij niet zocht naar de waarheid en of hij gelovig was ? Dus vanwaar de qoute ? Over winti heb ik vroeger een artikel gelezen en navraag gedaan bij een Surinaamse vriend...


Jammer, je reply gaat niet over het onderwerp, terwijl jij daarom vaak niet op mijn posts reageert...

Reageer hier dan ook niet...

Dag Adib...  :duim:

----------


## Joesoef

Het is niet netjes maar ik twijfel zeer aan de intentie en het profiel van de topic opener. Er zijn iets teveel tegenstrijdigheden in het verhaal van dit persoon. Deze topic heeft meer het nivo van wsdb.

Blijft de vraag waarom zou iemand zich verdiepen in een onderwerp waarvan hij bij voorbaat al vind dat hij er niets aan heeft. Kan je uit een artikel cq bron voldoende informatie destileren om te kunnen concluderen dat je er niets aan hebt. Een moslim die zich verdiept in winti zou dat niet kunnen? Moet je achter het onderwerp staan en het ten uitvoer brengen wil jij je in de informatie verder kunnen verdiepen?

Waar komen al die gelovigen toch vandaan.......

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Verkeerde vraag.
> Je moet een goede reden hebben om je ergens in te verdiepen. Niemand heeft een reden nodig om zich ergens niet in te verdiepen. (anders dan: 'Ik heb geen reden om dat wl te doen').
> 
> Bedenk het eens andersom: hebben jullie je ooit in Boeddhisme, Taoisme, Shinto, Winti verdiept?
> En waarom niet? (verkeerde vraag dus)
> 
> Adib*


as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan, en allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer macha'allah!!


bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

Hmmzzz ok daar zat wel een 'point' in, misschien was mijn stelling wel verkeerd/niet juist, moge allah(swt) mij daarvoor dan vergeven.....MAAR ok laat ik het zo stellen...

1) Wat denk je als je het woord 'Islaam' hoort?
2) Wat weet je uberhaupt van de 'Islaam'?

hmmzzzz als dit ook niet goed is...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

fiamaaniAllah,

Jullie zuster in de Islaam, Samira

wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## rasheed187

Nou, zelf ben ik hindoe, dus de enige reden die ik kan bedenken om mij te verdiepen in de Islam is uitbreiding van m'n algemene kennis. Wel geef ik toe een nogal negatief beeld van de Islam te hebben, wat misschien onterecht is. 

Trouwens, nu ik toch eenmaal bezig ben: zijn vrouwen echt verplicht om hoofddoeken te dragen of is dit een keuze? Ik denk een keuze. Belachelijk als dit niet zo is.

Maar ik geef toe, de echte reden dat ik dit onderwerp ben gestart, is omdat ik eigenlijk ook wel een kans wil wagen om een relatie aan te gaan met in dit geval een marokkaans meisje. Maar ik wil geen problemen aan m'n hoofd, dus ik ben wel een beetje gefrusteerd van dit alles.

En Yoesoef, ik snap niet precies wat je bedoeld met je opmerking.

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *quote: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> Zoek je niet naar de waarheid ? Of ben je anders gelovig ?  
> 
> 
> 
> Allereerst vroeg ik hem of hij niet zocht naar de waarheid en of hij gelovig was ? Dus vanwaar de qoute ? Over winti heb ik vroeger een artikel gelezen en navraag gedaan bij een Surinaamse vriend...
> 
> ...


Wat bedoel je hiermee te zeggen. Deze keer snap ik je voor de volle 100% niet...

Adib

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Wat bedoel je hiermee te zeggen. Deze keer snap ik je voor de volle 100% niet...
> 
> Adib*


lees terug en kijk wat je qoute van mij en waarop je reageerde, je sloeg de plank mis....

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *lees terug en kijk wat je qoute van mij en waarop je reageerde, je sloeg de plank mis....*


Dat heb ik uiteraard al gedaan!
Snap desondanks niet wat je bedoelt.

Adib

----------


## sjo

Samiertje, zou je niet in overweging willen nemen om die mantra's uit je postings weg te laten ?

Zoals daar zijn : Ik zoek mijn toevlucht..........enz.....enz.....

Ook de ongetwijfeld vrome recitaties boven en onder je schrijven werken niet aan de duidelijkheid mee.......
Vriendelijk verzoek van een medeprikker, laat alles weg wat niets toevoegd aan wat je zeggen wilde over het topic

groeten
sjo

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Samiertje, zou je niet in overweging willen nemen om die mantra's uit je postings weg te laten ?
> 
> Zoals daar zijn : Ik zoek mijn toevlucht..........enz.....enz.....
> 
> Ook de ongetwijfeld vrome recitaties boven en onder je schrijven werken niet aan de duidelijkheid mee....... 
> Vriendelijk verzoek van een medeprikker, laat alles weg wat niets toevoegd aan wat je zeggen wilde over het topic
> 
> groeten
> sjo*


Ik vind het anders erg duidelijk.....Moge Allah haar belonen..

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Samiertje, zou je niet in overweging willen nemen om die mantra's uit je postings weg te laten ?
> 
> Zoals daar zijn : Ik zoek mijn toevlucht..........enz.....enz.....
> 
> Ook de ongetwijfeld vrome recitaties boven en onder je schrijven werken niet aan de duidelijkheid mee.......
> Vriendelijk verzoek van een medeprikker, laat alles weg wat niets toevoegd aan wat je zeggen wilde over het topic
> 
> groeten
> sjo*



as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan en Allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer.....

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

Beste medeprikker Sjo.....,

Tjaaa wat moet ik hier nu op zeggen?
Jaaa sjo je hebt gelijk? Jaaa sjo tuurlijk doe ik dat? Jaa sjo wat jij wilt? Tjaaaa helaaas dus niet, ik vindt het heel vervelend voor je sjo, maar je vraagt wel een beetje veel van me, dus tjaaaaaa om heel eerlijk te zijn, en het is een beetje 'onbeschofd' maar ik blijf gewoon doorgaan met mijn zogenoemde 'mantras'.....sorry.......

prik se verder........... :duim: 

Het ga je goed....

fiamaaniAllah,

oeghtiekoem fi dien, Samira

wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Ik vind het anders erg duidelijk.....Moge Allah haar belonen..*


as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) de Meest geprezene tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan, en allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer....

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

Mach7Allah........waiyaak incha'allah agie........wij moslims weten elhamdoelilah beter.............  :tong uitsteken:  

FiamaaniAllah,

oeghtiekoem fi dien, Samira

wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh...

----------


## sjo

Dat bedoelde ik . Het betreft slechts een verzoek. Meer wil het niet zijn, en je hoeft je niet te verontschuldigen. Geen sorry's dus. Nergens voor nodig. 
En ja Ridouan, buitengewoon duidelijk.....jij hebt ook gelijk hoor.....
oops........daar gaat het jou nooit om he ?

groeten
sjo

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Dat bedoelde ik . Het betreft slechts een verzoek. Meer wil het niet zijn, en je hoeft je niet te verontschuldigen. Geen sorry's dus. Nergens voor nodig. 
> En ja Ridouan, buitengewoon duidelijk.....jij hebt ook gelijk hoor.....
> 
> groeten
> sjo*


as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan en Allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer.......allahoe akbar.....

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

Beste Sjo.......

Jeeeeeeeeeetje val zowat van me stoel af............echt prachtig........je reactie......jeetje zo een reactie was wel het laatste wat ik verwachte....ben wel blij dat je op een positieve manier reageerde echt waar.......top!! Echt sta nog steeds stomverbaasd naar mijn beeldscherm te kijken.........hihih...Sjo.....bedankt voor je reactie.....

Een vraagje(misschien ben ik niet de eerste die hem stelt MAAR) geen zin om de 'muslim gang' te joinen?? Anders gesteld.....zeg eens..... ik observeer je al een hele lange tijd hier op het forum(positief bedoeld dan he) en euhm......vroeg mij af.........aangezien je best veel van de islaam weet........hoe kijk je tegen de islaam aan??.........(dan volgen de andere vragen wel incha'allah)......... :duim: 

Fijne dag verder Sjo........

FiamaaniAllah,

oeghtiekoem fi dien, Samira

wasalaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## sjo

Lieve Samier. 
In de loop van de tijd ben ik nogal aan je gehecht geraakt, omdat je vaak zo schattig uit de hoek komt . Je kunt het bij mij ook niet snel fout doen. Zo'n klein bezwaardje (als bovenstaand) van mijn kant moet je dus ook op die wijze bekijken.

Ik heb geen afgerond beeld van de Islam , en zeker niet van Moslims ; daarom probeer ik hier mijn kennis te vergroten. Dat doe ik ook door Trouw te lezen. 
Een aanrader ; ook voor jou.

groeten
sjo

----------


## rasheed187

E,

Jullie hebben m'n vraag niet beantwoord. Van die hoofddoekjes. 

En ik ben het wel eens met sjo, ik moet altijd eerst scrollen om je reactie te lezen, en wat hebben anderen eigenlijk aan zo'n spreuk, in 2 talen nog wel. Dat was dus gericht aan Samiertje.

----------


## ThUg_$eLiMa

mijn ex is ook een neger weet je en mijn ouiders wisten het wel ni maar als ik nu me een marokaan ging zou ik het ook ni tetegen mijn ouders zeggen en wa maakt het nou uit als je vriend een neger is 

laterzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *E,
> 
> Jullie hebben m'n vraag niet beantwoord. Van die hoofddoekjes. 
> 
> En ik ben het wel eens met sjo, ik moet altijd eerst scrollen om je reactie te lezen, en wat hebben anderen eigenlijk aan zo'n spreuk, in 2 talen nog wel. Dat was dus gericht aan Samiertje.*


Verplichting, mag ik jou ook wat vragen over Hindoestaans geloof ?

----------


## ~BoND~

Beste Rasheed,

Je zegt je bent Hindoe...Maar je heet Rasheed..dat kan ik niet vatten?

En waarom zeg je dat je het belachelijk vind dat als Moslims meisjes VERPLICHT hoofddoeken moeten dragen...? 

Eerlijk gezegd dacht ik er in het begin ook zo over...maar nu als ik een meisje met een hoofddoek zie in de tram, stad noem maar op...dan kan ik alleen bij mezelf denken Ai Respect voor haar... :knipoog: 


We krijgen een beeld voorgeschoteld door de Media...Van ja Moslim vrouwen zijn onderdrukt...en blablabla...Dat is gewoon Bullshit Die Kut nederlanders hebben altijd wat te zeiken...Eerst lulden ze over de molukkers....10 jaar later waren het de surinamers...weer tien jaar later de turken...en nu zijn de Marokkanen aan de beurt + de islam...

Nu ik me een BEETJE erin verdiept hebt heb ik ook geleerd dat ik pas ga oordelen als ik zelf weet van Hey ik heb gelezen zoals het er staat niet van iemand die de situatie subjectief beoordeeld

Misschien ook een tip voor jou


Groetjes...

~BoND~

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Lieve Samier. 
> In de loop van de tijd ben ik nogal aan je gehecht geraakt, omdat je vaak zo schattig uit de hoek komt . Je kunt het bij mij ook niet snel fout doen. Zo'n klein bezwaardje (als bovenstaand) van mijn kant moet je dus ook op die wijze bekijken.
> 
> Ik heb geen afgerond beeld van de Islam , en zeker niet van Moslims ; daarom probeer ik hier mijn kennis te vergroten. Dat doe ik ook door Trouw te lezen. 
> Een aanrader ; ook voor jou.
> 
> groeten
> sjo*


as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan,..

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

Beste Sjo,

dankjewel voor je reactie  :knipoog:  en tis maar goed dat je gehecht aan me bent geraakt want je bent nog lang niet van me af(incha'allah) ....hihih... :tong uitsteken: , echt leuk om te 'lezen' dat je, je kennis in de Islaam probeert te vergroten(elhamdoelilah) kan ik daaruit opmaken dat je er wel voor open staat? tuurlijk ook ik als moslim zijnde ben elke dag weer opzoek naar Kennis elhamdoelilah........want kennis hebben we nou eenmaal nodig......

Fijne avond verder....

FiamaaniAllah,

oegthiekoem fi dien, Samira

wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *E,
> 
> Jullie hebben m'n vraag niet beantwoord. Van die hoofddoekjes. 
> 
> En ik ben het wel eens met sjo, ik moet altijd eerst scrollen om je reactie te lezen, en wat hebben anderen eigenlijk aan zo'n spreuk, in 2 talen nog wel. Dat was dus gericht aan Samiertje.*



as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan, en Allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer......

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

Hmmzz, het zijn nog altijd *hoofddoeken* ...tjaaa zal ik eens vertellen met WIE IK het allemaal eens ben??(geloof me dan zijn we hier nog wel dagen bezig  :tong uitsteken: ).....dus tjaaa scroll terug en lees mijn reactie op die van Sjo.......en als je, je er nou eens in zou verdiepen dan zou je weten dan het niet 'slechts spreuken' zijn...........subhana'allah ach jaa.....en geloof me ik heb er heeeeeeeeeeeel veeeeel aan.....elhamdoelilah.......ach ja wil je meer weten over de Islaam, laat het me maar weten(of anders een van de jongens op het PB......) we zullen je daarbij in alle plezier bijstaan......(incha'allah)...

Bond........ :duim: ,

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,

FiamaaniAllah,

oeghtiekoem fi dien, Samira

wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## rasheed187

@ Bond, 

Rasheed187 is m'n internet code naam. Maar ik ben wel echt hindoestaans/surinaams.

Wat betreft de hoofddoeken: heeft ook niks met respect te maken, ik wil gewoon vrouwen in alle glorie kunnen bewonderen als ik ze op straat zie. Net als of ik niet naar ze kijk als ze een hoofddoek op hebben. O ja, en dood aan de Taliban!!!

@ Samiertje,

Voor jouw zijn die spreuken natuurlijk wel van betekenis en ik vind het overigens wel een mooie spreuk, maar het werkt gewoon wat irritant in zo'n forum. En je hebt weer m'n vraag niet beantwoord.

@ Ridouan

Je mag me natuurlijk van alles vragen maar ik moet bekennen dat ik ook niet bijster veel van het hindoeisme weet.

@ ThUg_$eLiMa 

Het ging ook niet specifiek over negers, het hadden net zo goed chinezen kunnen zijn, maar ik zie ze de laatste tijd gewoon met negers rondlopen, vandaar. En rustig aan met de jongens he, je bent nog jong.

----------


## manc

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Verplichting, mag ik jou ook wat vragen over Hindoestaans geloof ?*


Even ter lering: Hindoestan = India (in het Hindi en in het Urdu en nog wat andere talen) een Hindoestaan kan dus Hindoe zijn, maar ook Moslim, Buddhist of RK. Indiers noemen zichzelf 'Hindoestani' (in hun eigen taal) en Nederlanders noemen de nazaten van naar Suriname gebrachte goedkope arbeiders uit het subcontinent 'Hindoestanen'.

----------


## rasheed187

Hey hallo,

Jullie hebben nog steeds m'n vraag niet beantwoord.
Is het een keuze van vrouwen om hoofddoeken te dragen of zijn ze verplicht het te dragen volgens de Islam.

Of ligt dit onderwerp gevoelig ofzo. Want het is wel akelig stil geworden sinds m'n laatste post.

Of topic weliswaar, maar ik las net dat Arafat volgens schattingen ruim multimiljonair is.(400 miljoen dollar) Is toch schandalig dat de meeste mensen in Palestina zo arm zijn dan. Natuurlijk komt dit ook door Israel. Maar ik was echt verbaasd dit te lezen.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Hey hallo,
> 
> Jullie hebben nog steeds m'n vraag niet beantwoord.
> Is het een keuze van vrouwen om hoofddoeken te dragen of zijn ze verplicht het te dragen volgens de Islam.
> 
> Of ligt dit onderwerp gevoelig ofzo. Want het is wel akelig stil geworden sinds m'n laatste post.
> 
> Of topic weliswaar, maar ik las net dat Arafat volgens schattingen ruim multimiljonair is.(400 miljoen dollar) Is toch schandalig dat de meeste mensen in Palestina zo arm zijn dan. Natuurlijk komt dit ook door Israel. Maar ik was echt verbaasd dit te lezen.*


Ik zei eerder, verplichting...

----------


## ~BoND~

Hoezo verbaasd?

Weet je waar je pas verbaasd over moet zijn dat die Tering Liehoedie's steun krijgen van Amerika om de palestijnen te doden!!!

Bush is toch ook Multimiljonair? Weet je hoeveel zwervers en drugsverslaafden Amerika niet heeft? Helpt hij hun?

Laat Amerika zich eerst daarom zorgen maken en dan over de problemen in de rest van de wereld... :knipoog: 

Want heb je het gehoord...Tot nu toe zijn er geen massavernietigingswapens gevonden in Irak... :knipoog:  Beetje vaag he

En waar ging het allemaal om?? O L I E 

Vind je het gek dat mensen arm worden alles wordt door Amerika vernietigd wat die mensen hebben opgebouwd...Direct of INdirect

Verbaas je daar maar eens over Gap... :knipoog: 



Groetjes,


~BoND~

----------


## sjo

Ridouan, je reageerde op de juiste manier op de vraag van saheed over die hoofddoekjes.....

weet jij wat Tering Liehoedie's zijn ?
ik wil het aan de prikker zelf niet vragen.....

groeten
sjo

----------


## ~BoND~

Sjo Tog geef ik je antwoord... :knipoog: 


Liehoedie = JOOD

Tering Liehoedie's = Tering JODEN


Ik hoop dat ik je heb geholpen



Groetjes,


~BoND~

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *@ Bond, 
> 
> Rasheed187 is m'n internet code naam. Maar ik ben wel echt hindoestaans/surinaams.
> 
> Wat betreft de hoofddoeken: heeft ook niks met respect te maken, ik wil gewoon vrouwen in alle glorie kunnen bewonderen als ik ze op straat zie. Net als of ik niet naar ze kijk als ze een hoofddoek op hebben. O ja, en dood aan de Taliban!!!
> 
> @ Samiertje,
> 
> ...


as salaaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan en Allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer, allahoe akbar....

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;


EEN LATE-REACTIE maar elghair incha'allah......was deze topic alweer een beetje vergeten,.....

*@ Samiertje,

Voor jouw zijn die spreuken natuurlijk wel van betekenis en ik vind het overigens wel een mooie spreuk, maar het werkt gewoon wat irritant in zo'n forum. En je hebt weer m'n vraag niet beantwoord.*  


Jaaaaa Rasheed die 'spreuken' zijn voor mij heel erg belangrijk, dit keer heb je het wel aan de juiste eind.......en of het irritant werkt of niet....jou probleem(check antwoord die ik gaf aan beste Sjo!!) en wat was je vraag dan?? Stel hem gerust opnieuw (incha'allah).......dan zal ik kijken of ik hem wil en kan beantwoorden......

Nog een fijne avond verder(je ligt vast te slapen maar goed) :P

fiamaaniAllah,

oeghtiekoem fi dien, Oem Hasana

wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## rasheed187

Samiertje, het ging om die hoofddoeken-vraag maar Ridouan had hem dus al beantwoord. Thanks Ridouan, ik had het niet goed gelezen. Best wel stom die regel, gelukkig dat niet alle meisjes zich eraan houden. 

En het blijft een schande van Arafat, kom op man, hij pompt alleen maar geld in het terrorisme, ipv dat hij andere positieve dingen doet, zoals woningbouw, werkgelegenheid etc.
Zoals ik al eerder zei worden deze dingen ook verhindert door Israel, maar toch.

Ik had altijd een ander beeld van Arafat, zo van "het zielige mannetje", terwijl hij vet veel geld heeft, geen wonder dat hij al zo lang aan de macht is.

Als laatste nog dit: ik las dat in de afgelopen 20 jaar, de aribische bevolking is gegroeid van 150 miljoen naar 300 miljoen mensen, maw een verdubbeling!!! In maar 20 jaar!!! Ongelooflijk he? Hoe hebben ze het geflikt (domme vraag)

----------


## fatimawie?

Assalaamoe aleikoem,




> En het blijft een schande van Arafat, kom op man, hij pompt alleen maar geld in het terrorisme, ipv dat hij andere positieve dingen doet, zoals woningbouw, werkgelegenheid etc.
> Zoals ik al eerder zei worden deze dingen ook verhindert door Israel, maar toch.
> 
> Ik had altijd een ander beeld van Arafat, zo van "het zielige mannetje", terwijl hij vet veel geld heeft, geen wonder dat hij al zo lang aan de macht is.
> 
> Als laatste nog dit: ik las dat in de afgelopen 20 jaar, de aribische bevolking is gegroeid van 150 miljoen naar 300 miljoen mensen, maw een verdubbeling!!! In maar 20 jaar!!! Ongelooflijk he? Hoe hebben ze het geflikt (domme vraag)


Arafat en al die andere leiders in die regio denken maar aan n ding en dat is: hoe blijf ik aan de macht en hoe kan ik nog machtiger worden? 

Maar zolang de moslims zo verdeeld zijn en egoisten blijven, zullen ze (we) ook soortgelijke leiders houden. Arafat is niet het probleem, maar de hele islamitische gemeenschap moet wakker worden.

Wat betreft de arabieren die zich verdubbeld hebben, nou en? Het arabisch zijn staat nergens garant voor en het is ook geen voorrecht. Wat dat betreft (de afkomst dus) is iedereen gelijk.

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Samiertje, het ging om die hoofddoeken-vraag maar Ridouan had hem dus al beantwoord. Thanks Ridouan, ik had het niet goed gelezen. Best wel stom die regel, gelukkig dat niet alle meisjes zich eraan houden. 
> 
> *


as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan en Allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer....

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;


Agie, weer eens goed gedaan  :duim: , macha'allah!! 


_Best wel stom die regel, gelukkig dat niet alle meisjes zich eraan houden. _   

Euhm rasheed en waarom ben je zo blij dat niet alle meisjes zich daaraan houden?(ben erug benieuwd.........te erg zelfs.......)!!!

sta te trappelen........okok.....ik wacht op een reactie......(inscha'allah)


 :knipoog:  ,


fiamaaniAllah,
oeghtiekoem fi dien, Oem Hasana
wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Samiertje, het ging om die hoofddoeken-vraag maar Ridouan had hem dus al beantwoord. Thanks Ridouan, ik had het niet goed gelezen. Best wel stom die regel, gelukkig dat niet alle meisjes zich eraan houden.*


* 

Raar, vind jij het niet erg als ik verlekkerd je ma ga bespieden ? Ik vind dat niet leuk of mn dochter later ( insha Allah ) of zus etc. 
De gelukkig van jou is voor eigen suc6.....





En het blijft een schande van Arafat, kom op man, hij pompt alleen maar geld in het terrorisme, ipv dat hij andere positieve dingen doet, zoals woningbouw, werkgelegenheid etc.
Zoals ik al eerder zei worden deze dingen ook verhindert door Israel, maar toch.


Ach ja, Arafat is niet mijn vriend...Maar ja, hij krijgt de schuld nu van iets wat door Engeland en Amerika geinitieerd werd een Joodse Staat...Zonder rekening te houden met de Palestijen en hun wensen en verlangens....Raar eerst was hij een terrorist, later een onderhandelingspartner en nu weer een terrorist ? Ach ja.....Volgens mij pompt hij niets in het terorrisme ( rare naam voor acties om je land terug te krijgen.......Ookal ben ik het met sommige zaken oneens )....Want waarom moet Hamas dan de hete ijzers uit het vuur halen...






Ik had altijd een ander beeld van Arafat, zo van "het zielige mannetje", terwijl hij vet veel geld heeft, geen wonder dat hij al zo lang aan de macht is.


Nee, hij is stinkend rijk....De enige zieligen zijn, als altijd, het volk...





Als laatste nog dit: ik las dat in de afgelopen 20 jaar, de aribische bevolking is gegroeid van 150 miljoen naar 300 miljoen mensen, maw een verdubbeling!!! In maar 20 jaar!!! Ongelooflijk he? Hoe hebben ze het geflikt (domme vraag)


*Kun je een bron geven..

----------


## rasheed187

Nou dat is toch niet zo moeilijk Samiertje, vrouwen zien er over het algemeen (nog) beter uit zonder hoofddoek. Ik vind het nonsense dat het haar van de vrouw alleen bestemd is voor de man waarmee ze trouwt. Zolang ze niet vreemd gaat is er toch niks aan de hand?

En Ridouan, ik heb het van een artikel uit NRC Handelsblad van vorige maand (weet niet de precieze datum), ik neem aan dat het betrouwbare informatie is. Trouwens, er verschijnen laatste tijd opvallend veel grote stukken over de arabische wereld. Daarin komt naar voren dat er een mentaliteit van onderdrukking en corruptie heerst in de meeste arabische landen. Wel triest om te lezen.

En wat Arafat en de Palestijnen betreft, ik begrijp de aanslagen aan de ene kant wel, maar goed praten kan je het eigenlijk niet.

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Nou dat is toch niet zo moeilijk Samiertje, vrouwen zien er over het algemeen (nog) beter uit zonder hoofddoek. Ik vind het nonsense dat het haar van de vrouw alleen bestemd is voor de man waarmee ze trouwt. Zolang ze niet vreemd gaat is er toch niks aan de hand?
> 
> *


as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,


ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan en Allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer...

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

Beste Rasheed,

KIJK, daar ga je al de fout in;

Ik vind het nonsense dat het *haar*  van de vrouw alleen bestemd is voor de man waarmee ze trouwt.  

De vrouw in de Islaam hoort niet alleen het HAAR te bedekken maar haar gehele lichaam(exclusief handen/gezicht). En ach ja jij vindt zoveel dingen nonsens en raar...........dus het verbaasd me helemaal niets maar ga jij je vrouw ook maar delen met de hele buitenwereld......en het vreemdgaan begint allemaal bij die ENE VERLEIDELIJKE BLIK......de rest hoef ik dus niet uit te leggen neem ik aan,...moge allah(swt) ons daarvan behoeden, amien....

hmmmm.......,  :Smilie:  

fiamaaniAllah
oeghtiekoem fi dien, Oem Hasana
wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## rasheed187

En wat is er dan gebeurd met normen en waarden? Keer het even om. Dus als een meisje naar mij kijkt en ik heb al een vriendin, dan zal ik dus waarschijnlijk vreemdgaan? Ik zal je wat vertellen, ik ben nog nooit vreemd gegaan. Als ik dus een relatie met een meisje had, heb ik geen seks gehad met een ander meisje, om even duidelijk te zijn. (Ik ben geen Clinton) Gewoon een kwestie van respect voor je vrouw. 

Dus dit en dat bedekken heeft geen zin, en trouwens, zoals ik al eerder zei, ik kijk ook soms naar meisjes met hoofddoeken op, dan kunnen vrouwen liever net als in Afghanistan niqaabs gaan dragen volgens jullie.

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *En wat is er dan gebeurd met normen en waarden? Keer het even om. Dus als een meisje naar mij kijkt en ik heb al een vriendin, dan zal ik dus waarschijnlijk vreemdgaan? Ik zal je wat vertellen, ik ben nog nooit vreemd gegaan. Als ik dus een relatie met een meisje had, heb ik geen seks gehad met een ander meisje, om even duidelijk te zijn. (Ik ben geen Clinton) Gewoon een kwestie van respect voor je vrouw. 
> 
> Dus dit en dat bedekken heeft geen zin, en trouwens, zoals ik al eerder zei, ik kijk ook soms naar meisjes met hoofddoeken op, dan kunnen vrouwen liever net als in Afghanistan niqaabs gaan dragen volgens jullie.*


vervolg komt nog...

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door Samiertje_ 
> *vervolg komt nog...*


inscha'allah

----------


## sjo

Bond, ik ben goed op de hoogte van grote-smoel-kondremang.
Vooroordelen tegen Surinamers ? Je bent een bevestiging......

tang boeng
sjo

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Raar, vind jij het niet erg als ik verlekkerd je ma ga bespieden ? Ik vind dat niet leuk of mn dochter later ( insha Allah ) of zus etc. 
> De gelukkig van jou is voor eigen suc6.....*


Pas jij maar op dat mijn moeder (49) jou niet verlekkerd gaat bespieden...

Adib

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Pas jij maar op dat mijn moeder (49) jou niet verlekkerd gaat bespieden...
> 
> Adib*


Twist ziek ? Dit was niet aan jou gericht...En als je moeder mij gaat bespieden kijk ik uit respect naar beneden...

Ik hoop dat zij ook respect heeft....I.p.v hier zo dapper te doen...Wat zijn de punten van iman ? Aangezien je intelligent bent hoeft dat toch geen probleem te zijn. Of toch wel ?

Salam

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *En als je moeder mij gaat bespieden kijk ik uit respect naar beneden...*


En waarom is dat voor een man voldoende en voor een vrouw niet?
(Geen Korancitaten graag, zlf nadenken)

Adib

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Twist ziek ? Dit was niet aan jou gericht...En als je moeder mij gaat bespieden kijk ik uit respect naar beneden...
> 
> Ik hoop dat zij ook respect heeft....I.p.v hier zo dapper te doen...Wat zijn de punten van iman ? Aangezien je intelligent bent hoeft dat toch geen probleem te zijn. Of toch wel ?
> 
> Salam*





> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *En waarom is dat voor een man voldoende en voor een vrouw niet?
> (Geen Korancitaten graag, zlf nadenken)
> 
> Adib*


Een blik mag voor man en vrouw...Kun je aub op alles reageren ?
Jammer echt waar...

Salam

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *En wat is er dan gebeurd met normen en waarden? Keer het even om. Dus als een meisje naar mij kijkt en ik heb al een vriendin, dan zal ik dus waarschijnlijk vreemdgaan? Ik zal je wat vertellen, ik ben nog nooit vreemd gegaan. Als ik dus een relatie met een meisje had, heb ik geen seks gehad met een ander meisje, om even duidelijk te zijn. (Ik ben geen Clinton) Gewoon een kwestie van respect voor je vrouw. 
> 
> Dus dit en dat bedekken heeft geen zin, en trouwens, zoals ik al eerder zei, ik kijk ook soms naar meisjes met hoofddoeken op, dan kunnen vrouwen liever net als in Afghanistan niqaabs gaan dragen volgens jullie.*



as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan en Allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer...

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

OK, jou visie hierop is denk ik wel duidelijk!!!!!!!! DANK U!! Maar het zit hem niet alleen in de kledij jongeman.......een vrouw heeft zich ook te gedragen volgens de regels o.a; het neerslaan van de ogen/blikken.....


(Quran 24:31) En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen dat zij ook haar ogen neergeslagen houden  en hun passies beheersen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen dan hetgeen ervan zichtbaar moet zijn, en dat zij haar hoofddoeken over haar boezem laten hangen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen behalve aan haar echtgenoot ....(de ayaat gaat nog verder)...


Dus in dat geval klopt het niet als een moslim vrouw jou loopt te versieren....???(of hoe je het ook wilt noemen) en je hebt KIJKEN en kijken he?........En vindt je het nou knap van jezelf dat je nog nooit vreemd bent gegaan zal k jou eens wat leuks vertellen;

je hoeft daar echt NIET TROTS op te zijn hoor, het is iets wat GEWOON normaal is,...maar je doet het klinken alsof we daar van op moeten kijken.......NOT!! En zal ik jou ook iets vertellen, ik doe helemaal niet aan relaties, als ik mijn man vindt(inscha'allah) dan heb ik daarvoor geen relaties gehad, dat HEET respect voor de man....mezelf en mijn geloof!!

Maar goed, een tip; houdt je oogies bij je......en wat betreft het dragen van een niqaab.....goed idee, iets voor jou???  :knipoog:  

het maakt niet uit wat ik zeg, je blijft bij je standpunt, NET zoals ik.........dus em.......it's up to you...

het beste dan maar Rasheed,

FiamaaniAllah,
oeghtiekoem fi dien, Oem Hasana
wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Een blik mag voor man en vrouw...*


Wat bedoelde je dan met:
"Raar, vind jij het niet erg als ik verlekkerd je ma ga bespieden ? Ik vind dat niet leuk of mn dochter later ( insha Allah ) of zus etc."?




> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Kun je aub op alles reageren ?*


Nee, geen zin om jou de discussie te laten uitdijen tot allerlei onderwerpen die helemaal geen onderwerp van gesprek zijn.

Adib

----------


## rasheed187

Nou ik ben er wel trots op als surinaamse man  :hihi:  

En ik heb zeker respect voor je standpunt Samiertje, dat je als maagd het huwelijk in gaat, maar ik snap nog steeds niet waarom je dan met hoofddoek moet lopen. Zonder die hoofddoek heb je jezelf dus niet in bedwang? En waarom moet ik eigenlijk mijn oogjes bij me houden?

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Nou ik ben er wel trots op als surinaamse man  
> 
> En ik heb zeker respect voor je standpunt Samiertje, dat je als maagd het huwelijk in gaat, maar ik snap nog steeds niet waarom je dan met hoofddoek moet lopen. Zonder die hoofddoek heb je jezelf dus niet in bedwang? En waarom moet ik eigenlijk mijn oogjes bij me houden?*


as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan en Allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer,

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

So be it dan Rasheed  :Smilie: ....bedankt voor je reactie....anyway ok ik ga een SITUATIE schetsen, ga hier niemand mee beledigen/kwetsen inscha'allah.....dus vergeef me indien het wel zo overkomt...


We zitten in de Tram,....gesellie

Tram 1) Leuk meisje, gekruld haar , leuke diesel heupbroek, leuk geel truitje van Donna Karen, laarzen van D&C, en make-up op van Maxfactor, mooi meid om te zien, stapt er een leuke jongen binnen, rond dezelfde leeftijd gaat precies rechttegenover haar zitten...en beetje bij beetje probeert tie een conversatie aan te gaan met haar, eerste instantie moet ze niks van hem hebben, maar als ze toch even goed kijkt denk ze 'hmm' good-looking....okay gezellie praten, jaa zullen we nummers uitwisselen, ok volgende week bioscoopje, de eerste zoen, tweede zoen......en uiteindelijk weet je waar het belandt 9v/d 10 keer(AstofoerAllah), Alle poorten zijn geopend naar Ontucht, en of Zina ik bedoel die gast had desnoods net getrouwd kunnen zijn ofzo....how knows?? 

(Quran soerat Yusoef ayaat 5) ".......Satan is een openlijke vijand der mensen."

Soebhana'allah 

Tram 2; een moslimvrouw stapt tram binnen, helemaal bedekt(exclusief handen/gezicht) gaat zitten, dezelfde tram stapt een leuke jongen binnen, er is maar een plekje over en dat is tegenover de macha'allah moslimvrouw. Goh denkt de jongen lekker saai zo helemaal bedekt. De moslimvrouw slaat haar blik naar beneden wanneer de jongen naar haar opkijkt, 3 haltes verder stapt ze uit.....END of story......

En nu AAN JOU rasheed(zo slim ben je wel) om te begrijpen wat ik hiermee duidelijk wilde maken, inscha'allah....

Elghair inscha'allah...............Succes!!  :Smilie: 

fiamaaniAllah,
oeghtiekoem fi dien, Oem Hasana
wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## sjo

Het eerste voorbeeld heeft een happy-end Samier.......ga daar nu eens van uit......

En idd......het leven is vol risico's. Maar je wilt toch niet 1000 jaar doorbrengen met voorbeeld nr 2 ???
Leve de risico's...........dat heeft je Schepper gewild.....het gaat Hem om jou keus......niet om een opgelegde risico-vrije keus , maar om het spanningsveld.



groeten
sjo

----------


## alhoceima boy

Ik ken meiden die met een neger zijn getrouwd en ja ze zijn moslims en nog nooit gehoord van negro huidskleur ga naar de sahara en sommige delen van Marokko daar zie je genoeg donkere mensen die moslims zijn.
Toen ik je topic las vond ik het rascitisch alsof negers n of andere ziekte hebben en o ja de jongens zijn ook al niet heilig met hun nederlandse vriendinnen.
Kijk naar je zelf en zie dat jij geen zonde begaat en Allah heeft gezegt trouw met een moslim ongeacht huidskleur,ras,................................... ....

----------


## rasheed187

Dat is wel een beetje waar, geef ik toe. Je valt minder op als je bepaalde kleding draagt. Maar ja, ik bekijk het van een andere kant he, ik wil gewoon aantrekkelijke dames op straat zien.

Maar ik blijf erbij, ook zonder hoofddoek, niqaab of whatever kan je je aan de regels van de islam houden. Je kan toch ook je blik afwenden, of een jongen duidelijk maken dat je geen interesse in hem hebt, zonder hoofddoek? Wat als ik je aanspreek, en je hebt je hoofddoek op, kan je me dan wel plotseling "weerstaan"? 

Maar Samiertje, ik begrijp je point.

En alhoceima boy, je hebt zeker niet al die posts gelezen, anders had je geweten dat het niks met racisme heeft te maken.

----------


## Ridouan

quote: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan 
Een blik mag voor man en vrouw ... 





> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Wat bedoelde je dan met:
> "Raar, vind jij het niet erg als ik verlekkerd je ma ga bespieden ? Ik vind dat niet leuk of mn dochter later ( insha Allah ) of zus etc."?*


* 

1 blik of bespieden is iets anders....Een blik is kijken en ogen neerslaan. Bespieden is observeren en blijven kijken...Jammer, blijf maar zoeken vriend...Ik hoop dat het een keer lukt...Kijk verder de bewijzen van Samira jazaAllahoe ghairaa.....





Nee, geen zin om jou de discussie te laten uitdijen tot allerlei onderwerpen die helemaal geen onderwerp van gesprek zijn.

Adib


*Arme stakker....

Salam

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Een blik mag voor man en vrouw ... 
> 
> 1 blik of bespieden is iets anders....Een blik is kijken en ogen neerslaan. Bespieden is observeren en blijven kijken...Jammer, blijf maar zoeken vriend...Ik hoop dat het een keer lukt...Kijk verder de bewijzen van Samira jazaAllahoe ghairaa.....*


Dan snap ik niet waarom je dat als reactie geeft op de opmerking van mijn moeder. 




> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Arme stakker....
> 
> Salam*


Met mij hoef je geen medelijden te hebben...

Adib

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Dan snap ik niet waarom je dat als reactie geeft op de opmerking van mijn moeder. 
> 
> 
> Met mij hoef je geen medelijden te hebben...
> 
> Adib*


Lees maar terug wat je zei...Ik blijf niet draaien dag...

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Lees maar terug wat je zei...Ik blijf niet draaien dag...*


OK: hier is de hele discussie even samengevat en ontdaan van niet ter zake doende opmerkingen:

Rasheed187
Samiertje, het ging om die hoofddoeken-vraag maar Ridouan had hem dus al beantwoord. Thanks Ridouan, ik had het niet goed gelezen. Best wel stom die regel, gelukkig dat niet alle meisjes zich eraan houden.

Ridouan:
Raar, vind jij het niet erg als ik verlekkerd je ma ga bespieden ? Ik vind dat niet leuk of mn dochter later ( insha Allah ) of zus etc.

Adib:
Pas jij maar op dat mijn moeder (49) jou niet verlekkerd gaat bespieden...

Ridouan
En als je moeder mij gaat bespieden kijk ik uit respect naar beneden...

Adib
En waarom is dat voor een man voldoende en voor een vrouw niet?

Ridouan
*Een blik mag voor man en vrouw*

Adib
Wat bedoelde je dan met:
"Raar, vind jij het niet erg als ik verlekkerd je ma ga bespieden ? Ik vind dat niet leuk of mn dochter later ( insha Allah ) of zus etc."?

Ridouan
*1 blik of bespieden is iets anders....Een blik is kijken en ogen neerslaan. Bespieden is observeren en blijven kijken...*

Adib
Dan snap ik niet waarom je dat als reactie geeft op de opmerking van mijn moeder.

Ridouan
*Lees maar terug wat je zei...*

Adib:
Waar het vet staat geef je geen antwoord op de vraag en begrijp je volgens mij ook niet waar de discussie over gaat, f je weigert bewust je standpunt duidelijk naar voren te brengen (ik weet niet welk van de twee het is).

----------


## Ridouan

Ik zal wat bijplakken met kleurtjes.....Jammer...




> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *OK: hier is de hele discussie even samengevat en ontdaan van niet ter zake doende opmerkingen:
> 
> Rasheed187
> Samiertje, het ging om die hoofddoeken-vraag maar Ridouan had hem dus al beantwoord. Thanks Ridouan, ik had het niet goed gelezen. Best wel stom die regel, gelukkig dat niet alle meisjes zich eraan houden.
> 
> Ridouan:
> Raar, vind jij het niet erg als ik verlekkerd je ma ga bespieden ? Ik vind dat niet leuk of mn dochter later ( insha Allah ) of zus etc.
> 
> ...


Lees maar goed....Dit is tijdverspil....

je gaat al in de fout bij deze frase...

Ridouan
En als je moeder mij gaat bespieden kijk ik uit respect naar beneden...
[GLOW=blue]Ik hoop dat zij ook respect heeft.... [/GLOW] 

Kijk wat je zei:

_Adib
En waarom is dat voor een man voldoende en voor een vrouw niet?_ 

Dat heb ik nooit gezegd, lees de vergrootte zin...:

ik zei vervolgens:

Ridouan
*Een blik mag voor man en vrouw*


Weer gevis van Adib:

_Adib
Wat bedoelde je dan met:
"Raar, vind jij het niet erg als ik verlekkerd je ma ga bespieden ? Ik vind dat niet leuk of mn dochter later ( insha Allah ) of zus etc."?_ 

Was dit tegen jou o Adib ? Dat was tegen rasheed i.v.m zijn visie op hijab....

Ik zei:

Ridouan
*1 blik of bespieden is iets anders....Een blik is kijken en ogen neerslaan. Bespieden is observeren en blijven kijken...*

Waarom ? Om het verschil aan te geven...Tussen 1 blik en bespieden.

Nu weer een poging:

_Adib
Dan snap ik niet waarom je dat als reactie geeft op de opmerking van mijn moeder_ .

Daarom zei ik:

Ridouan
*Lees maar terug wat je zei...*

Je haalt mn reply aan Rasheed door de war met je moeder...Das duidelijk...Maar blijf maar zoeken hoor...

Ciao

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Ik zal wat bijplakken met kleurtjes.....Jammer...
> 
> 
> 
> Lees maar goed....Dit is tijdverspil....
> 
> je gaat al in de fout bij deze frase...
> 
> ...


Het probleem is dat je niet duidelijk zegt wat je bedoelt (met die opmerking tegen Rashid bv.) en niet beseft dat iemand kan ikhaken op een opmerking die niet tegen diegene gericht is. HEt staat je geheel vrij om dat te negeren, maar dat doe je niet (nooit?).
Ik blijf erbij: waar ik vet aangaf raak je de draad kwijt of geef je geen antwoord op de gestelde vraag.

Adib

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Het probleem is dat je niet duidelijk zegt wat je bedoelt (met die opmerking tegen Rashid bv.) en niet beseft dat iemand kan ikhaken op een opmerking die niet tegen diegene gericht is. Het staat je geheel vrij om dat te negeren, maar dat doe je niet (nooit?).
> Ik blijf erbij: waar ik vet aangaf raak je de draad kwijt of geef je geen antwoord op de gestelde vraag.
> O, en 'gevis' heet gewoon 'het stellen van een vraag'.
> 
> Adib*


O oeps, hier gaat wat mis geloof ik...

Adib

----------


## abubakker

aslaamou alaikom ja magshara almoslimina w almoslimaat

----------


## abubakker

asalaamo alaikom broeders en zusters
kaifa halokom

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Het probleem is dat je niet duidelijk zegt wat je bedoelt (met die opmerking tegen Rashid bv.) en niet beseft dat iemand kan ikhaken op een opmerking die niet tegen diegene gericht is. HEt staat je geheel vrij om dat te negeren, maar dat doe je niet (nooit?).
> Ik blijf erbij: waar ik vet aangaf raak je de draad kwijt of geef je geen antwoord op de gestelde vraag.
> 
> Adib*


Blijf er maar bij, het enige wat duidelijk is is dat jij mij zaken in mn mond wil leggen en niet kan lezen...Ik heb nota bene alles toegelicht..Je hakt in op mn opmerking en pas nadat je foute conclusies bovendrijven moet ik je gaan uitleggen wat ik bedoelde aan Rasheed ? Vraag dat dan direct uilebal !!!

Kijk naar mijn antwoord op hem en de qoute van zijn tekst...Dan zie je hoe of wat...

Ciao

----------


## Samiertje

> _Geplaatst door rasheed187_ 
> *Dat is wel een beetje waar, geef ik toe. Je valt minder op als je bepaalde kleding draagt. Maar ja, ik bekijk het van een andere kant he, ik wil gewoon aantrekkelijke dames op straat zien.
> 
> Maar ik blijf erbij, ook zonder hoofddoek, niqaab of whatever kan je je aan de regels van de islam houden. Je kan toch ook je blik afwenden, of een jongen duidelijk maken dat je geen interesse in hem hebt, zonder hoofddoek? Wat als ik je aanspreek, en je hebt je hoofddoek op, kan je me dan wel plotseling "weerstaan"? 
> 
> Maar Samiertje, ik begrijp je point.
> 
> En alhoceima boy, je hebt zeker niet al die posts gelezen, anders had je geweten dat het niks met racisme heeft te maken.*



as salaamaleikoemwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh,

ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah(swt) tegen de vervloekte sjeitaan en Allah(swt) is voldoende als beschermer,

bismillahie'rahmanie-rahiem;

*RASHEED* ; Mooi zo......we zijn er uit!!!

*SJO* ; Hahaha...........nee dit keer zit je er e r u g naast Sjo....en dat is mijn keus........mijn leven delen met een persoon zonder voorafgaand alle eilandjes te hebben gehad snappie....

Zie het zo;

IN HET MIDDEN LIGT EEN GROTE EILAND, Daarom heen allemaal kleintjes........maar juist alleen DIE eiland in het midden heeft alles wat jij wil of anders gezegd, DAT eiland heeft alles wat jij van een eiland verwacht......maar die omringende eilandjes zijn ook wel goed, maar die eilandjes drijven zo weer weg.........EN die hebben je niet veel te bieden dus.....well voor korte duur.......dus ik vaar met mijn bootje liever 3 jaar langer om bij het GROTE EILANDJE IN HET MIDDEN te komen dan een tussen stop te maken bij een van de omringde eilandjes.........haha ok..........duidelijk  :boogie:  , vindt hem best goed van mezelf......... :tong uitsteken: ........


*ABUBAKKER*; WA ALEIKOEMSALAAMWARAMATHOELALLAHWABARAKATHOEH!!
Elhamdoelilah en met jou Agie?


*RIDOUAN* ; Agie agie toch..........soebhana'allah je probeert het steeds weer maar het helpt maar niet........elghair inscha'allah!! Knap hoor agie al die geduld......echt macha'allah.......ach ja agie......sommige mensen kunnen/willen het niet begrijpe........keep up the good work en moge allah(swt) je belonen met eljennah firdaus, Allahoemma A M I E N........succes agie hihih........


 :zwaai:  de rest, GEGROET!!

fiamaaniAllah,


oeghtiekoem fi dien, Oem Hasana
wa aleikoemsalaamwaramathoelAllahwabarakathoeh

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Blijf er maar bij, het enige wat duidelijk is is dat jij mij zaken in mn mond wil leggen en niet kan lezen...Ik heb nota bene alles toegelicht..Je hakt in op mn opmerking en pas nadat je foute conclusies bovendrijven moet ik je gaan uitleggen wat ik bedoelde aan Rasheed ? Vraag dat dan direct uilebal !!!
> 
> Kijk naar mijn antwoord op hem en de qoute van zijn tekst...Dan zie je hoe of wat...
> 
> Ciao*


Is het kwartje gevallen Adib ?  :boer:  

Mooi zo. Beter lezen volgende keer !!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## sjo

Ik heb best moeite met het voorkomen van fitna en alles wat daarmee samenhangt......

Het op korte afstand kijken in de diepe liefelijke amandel-ogen van een bloedmooi Marokkaans meisje is iets wat ik me niet laat afpakken. 
Dan maar Zina.......

groeten
sjo

----------


## sallahudien

Dan maar zina, hoe kun je dat zeggen. De hel, daar vergeet je al je lusten, je zou eens naar een begraaf plaats moeten gaan en heel lang nadenken over het leven. De 20 minuten van lusten die bevredigd worden door die amandel zoete dames, die staan in het niets met wat de hel met je doet. Waarom niet gewoon trouwen en in liefde, de liefde bedrijven. Laat de andere meisjes op straat zich bdekken, en mooi zijn voor hun eigen man. Dan kan jij je volledige aan dacht op jouw vrouw, of vrouwen, richten, zodat jij en zij een prettige relatie hebben.

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Is het kwartje gevallen Adib ?  
> 
> Mooi zo. Beter lezen volgende keer !!!! *


Ridouan, tot nu toe wijst niets erop dat er een kwartje s.
Eerst beter leren schrijven, misschien dat ik dan weer eens ga lezen.
Until that happens, I'm not going to dignify your posts with an answer.

Adib

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Ridouan, tot nu toe wijst niets erop dat er een kwartje s.
> Eerst beter leren schrijven, misschien dat ik dan weer eens ga lezen.
> Until that happens, I'm not going to dignify your posts with an answer.
> 
> Adib*


Than Why did you anwser my last post ?  :denk:  

Maakt niet uit. 

Dag  :plet:

----------


## sjo

Wanneer mij de lusten van het paradijs met al zijn aardse lekkers zo aan mij wordt gepresenteerd..........neem je me toch niet kwalijk dat ik daar alvast een voorschot op neem ?

Hoe kun je het paradijs beschrijven met verdorven beelden.......
Mij een raadsel.......

groeten
sjo

----------


## al hoceima1987

Hoi ik wil even reageren op je bericht over negers.
Ik zit in de klas bij een paar negers en het zijn stik leuke jongens gewoon om mee te lachen, want als je een marokaanse meisje met een neger ziet lopen dan hoeft het niet gelijk vriend en vriendin te zijn. 
En ja ik ben opgevoed door mijn moeder. Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik zomaar jongens mee naar huis mag nemen, ik heb wel de vrijheid gekregen die ik wil maar ik weet wel hoe ik er mee om moet gaan.

----------


## ex_zanger_hmdl

salaam ou 3alikom, ramadan mobarek said

Wat ik even kwijt wou is die geroddels over Marokkaanse meisjes met Negers en of Marokkaanse hoeren, drari"s hou er aub mee op met hun zwart te maken als een Marokkaanse met Neger, Marokkaan of een Belg naar bed ga dan is dat haar probleem ze weet even goed als ik en jij dat het haram is en ik of jij ga niet voor haar boeten maar wel als we oordelen over hun, bv khab sletjes blablabla zoals sommige porno sites in NL en Belgie zie je clipjes met MAROKKAANSE HOEREN ANAAL en blablaba maar zijn dat Marokkaanse??? ik durf mijn leven ervoor te wedden dat ze geen Marokkaanse zijn en toch geloven we hun en maken we onze eigen zussen uit, ze zijn mss arabieren maar kunnen heel goed oost arabieren zijn cristenen uit Libanon en Syrie enzo, er zijn hmdl meer echte moslima's dan die stuk vuil die liever het genot van t leven willen dan van hiernamaals, allah yehdina w yehdihoum, t geldt ook voor ons jongens, uitgaan, discotheken cabarets, drugs drank en sex, mag ook niet he? Nogmaals Allah yedih ommah
als iedereen een meisje of een jongen die op het slechte pad is te helpen dan is het beter dan ze verder duwen, zoals ik bv heel mijn leven muziek, cabarets, slechte plaatsen gezeten grote chayateen tegen gekomen en nu hmdl voel ik dat ik leef zelfs als ik water drink dan proef ik de smaak, over trouwen hoor ik mijn vrienden zeggen, wat zeg je trouwen??? ben je gek er zijn alleen maar hoeren over, dat is niet waar bv als ik een cijfer mag plakken als er 500.000 Marokkaanse meisjes zijn in nl en belgie en Marokko dan vind je mss amper 2000 die slecht zijn en die zijn te herkennen door hun aandacht te trekken maar die 498.000 zien we niet en horen we niet omdat ze thuis zitten werk en school dus de islam is nog steeds sterk hmdl en wordt sterker, 

beslama 3likom allah yehdina

----------


## midar29

doet toch niet zo zielig man al szij met iemand wilt lopen dat doet diegen het lekker let liever op je eigen en laat die mensen hun gang gaan volgens mij mag je niet discrimineren van de islam het zijn toch meestal meisjes van 15 jaar en nog lelijk ze denken dat ze knap zijn moeten ze vooral doen want de meeste gekleurde kunnen alleen minderjarige versieren als je dat versieren noemt

----------


## Iznogoodh

> salaam ou 3alikom, ramadan mobarek said
> 
> Wat ik even kwijt wou is die geroddels over Marokkaanse meisjes met Negers en of Marokkaanse hoeren, drari"s hou er aub mee op met hun zwart te maken als een Marokkaanse met Neger, Marokkaan of een Belg naar bed ga dan is dat haar probleem ze weet even goed als ik en jij dat het haram is en ik of jij ga niet voor haar boeten maar wel als we oordelen over hun, bv khab sletjes blablabla zoals sommige porno sites in NL en Belgie zie je clipjes met MAROKKAANSE HOEREN ANAAL en blablaba maar zijn dat Marokkaanse??? ik durf mijn leven ervoor te wedden dat ze geen Marokkaanse zijn en toch geloven we hun en maken we onze eigen zussen uit, ze zijn mss arabieren maar kunnen heel goed oost arabieren zijn cristenen uit Libanon en Syrie enzo, er zijn hmdl meer echte moslima's dan die stuk vuil die liever het genot van t leven willen dan van hiernamaals, allah yehdina w yehdihoum, t geldt ook voor ons jongens, uitgaan, discotheken cabarets, drugs drank en sex, mag ook niet he? Nogmaals Allah yedih ommah
> als iedereen een meisje of een jongen die op het slechte pad is te helpen dan is het beter dan ze verder duwen, zoals ik bv heel mijn leven muziek, cabarets, slechte plaatsen gezeten grote chayateen tegen gekomen en nu hmdl voel ik dat ik leef zelfs als ik water drink dan proef ik de smaak, over trouwen hoor ik mijn vrienden zeggen, wat zeg je trouwen??? ben je gek er zijn alleen maar hoeren over, dat is niet waar bv als ik een cijfer mag plakken als er 500.000 Marokkaanse meisjes zijn in nl en belgie en Marokko dan vind je mss amper 2000 die slecht zijn en die zijn te herkennen door hun aandacht te trekken maar die 498.000 zien we niet en horen we niet omdat ze thuis zitten werk en school dus de islam is nog steeds sterk hmdl en wordt sterker, 
> 
> beslama 3likom allah yehdina


Wat is dit voor wartaal?

----------


## ex_zanger_hmdl

> doet toch niet zo zielig man al szij met iemand wilt lopen dat doet diegen het lekker let liever op je eigen en laat die mensen hun gang gaan volgens mij mag je niet discrimineren van de islam het zijn toch meestal meisjes van 15 jaar en nog lelijk ze denken dat ze knap zijn moeten ze vooral doen want de meeste gekleurde kunnen alleen minderjarige versieren als je dat versieren noemt


als je eens goed kan lezen en begrijpen wat ik schreef dan is het verre van jou antwoord, ik heb het over oordelen en roddels en kan mij niks schelen wie met wie naar bed ga, en naar mijn eigen kijken? zou jij niet eerder naar je eigen kijken?

----------


## ex_zanger_hmdl

> Wat is dit voor wartaal?


Wat begrijp je niet??? Is Nederlands niet goed genoeg misschien,of wil je nog een tekening?

----------

